# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: تبدیل Html Unicode به فارسی

## MohsenTi

سلام دوستان 

من یه سری اطلاعات دارم که به صورت Html Unicode ذخیره شدن یه کامپوننت یا یه کد می خواستم (یا کتابخانه ) که Html unicode ها رو به فارسی تبدیل کند

----------

